# Php 5.2.9



## MissileSilo (Feb 27, 2009)

Can someone update this port? Currently only version 5.2.8 is available after doing a csup ports update.

I tried updating it myself but I failed 


```
===>  Found saved configuration for php5-5.2.4_1
===>  Extracting for php5-5.2.9
=> MD5 Checksum OK for php-5.2.9.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for php-5.2.9.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for suhosin-patch-5.2.7-0.9.6.3.patch.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for suhosin-patch-5.2.7-0.9.6.3.patch.gz.
===>  Patching for php5-5.2.9
===>  Applying distribution patches for php5-5.2.9
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to sapi/cgi/cgi_main.c.rej
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to sapi/cli/php_cli.c.rej
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
[root@dev /usr/ports/lang/php5]#
```


----------



## gilinko (Feb 27, 2009)

You just have to be patient. It was released just one day ago and it takes some time before the port is updated in the ports tree. Open a PR and ale will be alerted to the version bump.


----------



## tim (Mar 4, 2009)

Hm, a week passed from 5.2.9 release, but there are still no updates in the ports tree...


----------



## sylvaticus (Mar 4, 2009)

hello all.. this is my first post..
I'm not a BSD sysadmin ('just a user.. our univ server is BSD).. but I would put my 5 cents on upgrading the port to php 5.2.9 as quick as possible, as it solves a very nasty bug of compatibility with libxml >=2.7 that in turn result in errors in some major CMSs (e.g. Wordpress and Moodle..).

Thanks for this great system...
   Antonello Lobianco


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 4, 2009)

So put libxml on hold in your favorite ports-mgmt software. I for one am glad that the maintainer doesn't just bump port versions, but does extensive testing and patching before importing a new version.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Mar 8, 2009)

Please check lines 16 and 18. This is the output when I try to upgrade to 5.2.9.


```
1.
      Stop in /usr/ports/security/php5-filter.
   2.
      ** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090308-68460-8xqwzj-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=php5-filter-5.2.8 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=5.2.8 make
   3.
      ** Fix the problem and try again.
   4.
      --->  Build of security/php5-filter ended at: Sun, 08 Mar 2009 12:23:23 +0200 (consumed 00:00:27)
   5.
      --->  Upgrade of security/php5-filter ended at: Sun, 08 Mar 2009 12:23:23 +0200 (consumed 00:00:27)
   6.
      --->  ** Upgrade tasks 7: 0 done, 0 ignored, 1 skipped and 2 failed
   7.
      --->  Skipping 'textproc/php5-xsl' (php5-xsl-5.2.8) because a requisite package 'php5-spl-5.2.8' (devel/php5-spl) failed (specify -k to force)
   8.
      --->  ** Upgrade tasks 7: 0 done, 0 ignored, 2 skipped and 2 failed
   9.
      --->  Skipping 'textproc/php5-xmlreader' (php5-xmlreader-5.2.8) because a requisite package 'php5-spl-5.2.8' (devel/php5-spl) failed (specify -k to force)
  10.
      --->  ** Upgrade tasks 7: 0 done, 0 ignored, 3 skipped and 2 failed
  11.
      --->  Skipping 'databases/php5-mysqli' (php5-mysqli-5.2.8) because a requisite package 'php5-spl-5.2.8' (devel/php5-spl) failed (specify -k to force)
  12.
      --->  ** Upgrade tasks 7: 0 done, 0 ignored, 4 skipped and 2 failed
  13.
      --->  Skipping 'lang/php5-extensions' (php5-extensions-1.2) because a requisite package 'php5-spl-5.2.8' (devel/php5-spl) failed (specify -k to force)
  14.
      --->  ** Upgrade tasks 7: 0 done, 0 ignored, 5 skipped and 2 failed
  15.
      --->  Listing the results (+:done / -:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
  16.
              ! devel/php5-spl (php5-spl-5.2.8)       (missing header)
  17.
              * databases/php5-sqlite (php5-sqlite-5.2.8)
  18.
              ! security/php5-filter (php5-filter-5.2.8)      (missing header)
  19.
              * textproc/php5-xsl (php5-xsl-5.2.8)
  20.
              * textproc/php5-xmlreader (php5-xmlreader-5.2.8)
  21.
              * databases/php5-mysqli (php5-mysqli-5.2.8)
  22.
              * lang/php5-extensions (php5-extensions-1.2)
  23.
      --->  Packages processed: 0 done, 0 ignored, 5 skipped and 2 failed
  24.
      --->  Session ended at: Sun, 08 Mar 2009 12:23:23 +0200 (consumed 00:01:20)
```


----------



## CyberCr33p (Mar 8, 2009)

And here is a full log for php5-spl:


```
===>   php5-spl-5.2.9 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/pcre.so - found
===>   php5-spl-5.2.9 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/simplexml.so - found
===>   php5-spl-5.2.9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.62 - found
===>   php5-spl-5.2.9 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   php5-spl-5.2.9 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>  PHPizing for php5-spl-5.2.9
Configuring for:
PHP Api Version:         20041225
Zend Module Api No:      20060613
Zend Extension Api No:   220060519
configure.in:144: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_static_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1973: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1993: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:3525: AC_LIBTOOL_LINKER_OPTION is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:5463: _LT_AC_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:5462: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2942: AC_LIBTOOL_SETUP is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2922: _AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2885: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...
configure.in:144: the top level
configure.in:144: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
aclocal.m4:3480: AC_LIBTOOL_COMPILER_OPTION is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:7590: AC_LIBTOOL_PROG_COMPILER_PIC is expanded from...
configure.in:144: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_CXX, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
aclocal.m4:5576: _LT_AC_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:5575: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:4611: _LT_AC_TAGCONFIG is expanded from...
configure.in:144: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_static_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1973: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1993: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:3525: AC_LIBTOOL_LINKER_OPTION is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:5463: _LT_AC_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:5462: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2942: AC_LIBTOOL_SETUP is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2922: _AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2885: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...
configure.in:144: the top level
configure.in:144: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
aclocal.m4:3480: AC_LIBTOOL_COMPILER_OPTION is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:7590: AC_LIBTOOL_PROG_COMPILER_PIC is expanded from...
configure.in:144: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_CXX, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
aclocal.m4:5576: _LT_AC_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:5575: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:4611: _LT_AC_TAGCONFIG is expanded from...
===>  Configuring for php5-spl-5.2.9
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for gcc... cc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for icc... no
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking for system library directory... lib
checking if compiler supports -R... yes
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.1
checking host system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.1
checking target system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.1
checking for PHP prefix... /usr/local
checking for PHP includes... -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib
checking for PHP extension directory... /usr/local/lib/php/20060613
checking for PHP installed headers prefix... /usr/local/include/php
checking if debug is enabled... no
checking if zts is enabled... no
checking for re2c... no
configure: WARNING: You will need re2c 0.13.4 or later if you want to regenerate PHP parsers.
checking for gawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking if nawk is broken... no
checking enable SPL suppport... yes, shared
checking libxml2 install dir... /usr/local
checking whether zend_object_value is packed... yes
checking for xml2-config path... /usr/local/bin/xml2-config
checking whether libxml build works... yes
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking dlfcn.h usability... yes
checking dlfcn.h presence... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking if cc static flag  works... yes
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd7.1 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no

creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for c++ option to produce PIC... 
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd7.1 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... unsupported
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating config.h
===>  Building for php5-spl-5.2.9
/bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl/include -I/usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl/main -I/usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include/php -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe   -c /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl/php_spl.c -o php_spl.lo
mkdir .libs
 cc -I. -I/usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl/include -I/usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl/main -I/usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/php -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -c /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl/php_spl.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/php_spl.o
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl/spl_array.h:26,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl/php_spl.c:32:
/usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h:27:31: error: ext/pcre/php_pcre.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl/spl_array.h:26,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl/php_spl.c:32:
/usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h:147: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'pcre_cache_entry'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.9/ext/spl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090308-97434-ib8aj7-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=php5-spl-5.2.8 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=5.2.8 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Build of devel/php5-spl ended at: Sun, 08 Mar 2009 14:32:57 +0200 (consumed 00:00:51)
--->  Upgrade of devel/php5-spl ended at: Sun, 08 Mar 2009 14:32:57 +0200 (consumed 00:00:51)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 1: 0 done, 0 ignored, 0 skipped and 1 failed
--->  Listing the results (+:done / -:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! devel/php5-spl (php5-spl-5.2.8)	(missing header)
--->  Packages processed: 0 done, 0 ignored, 0 skipped and 1 failed
--->  Session ended at: Sun, 08 Mar 2009 14:32:57 +0200 (consumed 00:00:52)
```


----------



## danger@ (Mar 8, 2009)

you need to submit PR for this.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Mar 8, 2009)

No need. It was my fault. I install php5-pcre and I finally upgrade without problems to 5.2.9.


----------

